# LG 60PK550 (without AR screen) vs. Pana 58V10



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, deciding between these two.
The LG950 is too expensive.

The 550 can be picked up at some places for $1600ish
The 58V10, for whereever it is still available, about $1800ish.

Comments?
Thanks

Read more: Down to 2: LG 60PK550 vs. Pana 58V10 - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

deleted


----------

